# Cosima Thomasina Diamond enjoying a sunny day at Bondi Beach in Sydney - April 20, 2011 (x37)



## Mandalorianer (20 Apr. 2011)

*Tochter von Nigella Lawson geb.*1994*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 ​


THX to Jens0001


----------

